# Question about posting pictures



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys been trying to post some pictures from my game camera and when I go to "manage attatchments" I cannot click on anything. Just wondering if anybody else has been having problems or if my computer is still messed up. I have posted pictures before and this has not happened before.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So when you click on Manage attachments nothing happens ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HMMM works for me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Once you've clicked on manege attachments you then those add files then basic uploader as mine never upload on the other option then choose file after you've done that Upload in the bottom right corner. After its uploaded into the bottom tool bar click on insert inline and then done.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

When i go to manage attachments their is a little circle rotating clockwise next to the question mark on the upper right hand corner. My sister said it is a signal showing that the computer is thinking. I have let it think for 30 minutes and nothing has changed. I think the computer is still messed up somehow. Went and checked my game camera today and I saw a nice bear on the drive up there. Checked the game camera and had several bear pictures and some pictures of a herd of elk that came thru. Made a pretty successful day of scouting.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Borrowed my brothers computer and I was able to post the pictures I got from my trailcam last week. Hope everybody enjoys them. I have more that I will post from the previous week later.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics Ruger. Thanks for sharing them. You have some nice elk on there, the bear looks like he's having a good time.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great photo's Ruger thanks for taking the time and effort to post them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic's., perhaps leave a bar of ivory for the Bear's to wash up!!HA!!


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool pix Bud!!


----------

